

Moving From Wall Street to the Tech Sector Proves Tricky - rpm4321
http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2013/01/24/moving-from-wall-street-to-the-tech-sector-proves-tricky/

======
paddy_m
I think it might be a New York problem in particular. I have grown quite tired
of being approached by people leaving wall st who are bitter about their old
job and think their new job is going to change the world. When I meet such
people, I regularly suggest that they spend a year working at a startup before
spending their own savings on their startup.

